# lucky bamboo plant



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i found these gorgeous 16" tall lucky bamboo plants at ikea (yea who knew ikea would have them .. for cheep too 1.99) the other day .. so i was wondering if i can put this in my tank ? .. 

i know they are not fully aquatic so i figure i can cut them to be 8" each and have them stick out of the water ? will it grow if i just cut it in half ?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

The leaves have to be no submerged in order for them to live, they're pretty easy plants requiring no fertilizers/little amount of light.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

as long asthe leaves and the top stay above water level you're fine ^^


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

As long as the leaves are out of the water it'll be fine. I've got one of those big ones and I have ti stick out of the gap in the hood around the filter. I've had it for like a month and it's doing great.

However apparently they burn in bright light so if you get some keep them out from right under the tank light. The stalk it's self doesn't really grow, the leaves on the shoot do, and they'll grown taller. As long as there's more than one, you can snip the one off and leave it in water till it develops roots. It's slow growing but once it gets roots you set it up so it has water and sunlight and it'll turn into another stalk with some tlc.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

ooo awesome !! thanks for all the infos .. so the leaves part only grows out of the top that's out of the water? .. the one's i saw at ikea only have 1-2 leaves on the top and the rest is 16in stem .. when i cut it .. the cut parts will grow roots ? and leaves?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

The leaves if placed under the water will rot and die. They need to be above water. When you think about putting lucky bamboo in your tank, you can't think of it as a tank holding a plant. Think of your tank as like a big vase. The leaves still need to stick out.

I'm not sure I'd go cutting the stalk unless yours has sprouted roots that aren't just on the end. the little nub branches that sprout leaves can be cut off and will eventually grow into stalks themselves if they are... but if your main stalk has no leaves it'll probably die.


----------

